
In loving memory of Immutable.js - HugoDaniel
http://www.hugodaniel.pt/posts/2017-10-03-in-loving-memory-of-immutable.html
======
BoorishBears
This feels like a clickbait title disguised as wordplay.

~~~
HugoDaniel
oops sorry, i really should work on my editing skills

